# Palavra pavulagem em Portugal



## flaberson

A cantora fafá de belém em uma entrevista comentou sobre a forte influência da colonização portuguesa na cidade de belém do estado do Pará. Fora a influência da arquitetura ela comentou a influência do falar dos habitantes.

Essa palavra *pavulagem* existe em portugal? Alguma semelhança?


----------



## Zahrah

Olá flaberson,

Não conhecia essa palavra, mas pesquisei e existe sim.

O dicionário Houaiss grafa a palavra como "pavulagem" e "pabulagem" e dá-nos apenas duas definições do termo.

No dicionário Priberam há uma só grafia "pabulagem" e significa:
fatuidade; gabarolice; fanfarronada; embuste. E acrescenta que a palavra tem origem no português do Brasil.

Abraços,

Zahrah


----------



## flaberson

Obrigado pela informação  Zahrah.

Esse termo é comum em duas cidades do norte, manaus e em belém. Não sei se outras cidades da região usam-no.

Eu sei porque ja morei em belém e minha família é de lá.


----------



## Zahrah

Vamos esperar então pelos nossos amigos do Brasil, para lhe darem mais uma ajuda.


----------



## Lusitania

Em Portugal nunca ouvi, mas a Fafá veio do Brasil, nós é que já nem nos lembramos disso!


----------



## jldrechsler

flaberson said:


> A cantora fafá de belém em uma entrevista comentou sobre a forte influência da colonização portuguesa na cidade de belém do estado do Pará. Fora a influência da arquitetura ela comentou a influência do falar dos habitantes.
> 
> Essa palavra *pavulagem* existe em portugal? Alguma semelhança?


 
Flaberson, "pavulagem" origina-se em pavão (peacock, in english), e significa pomposo, bonito, gracioso, formoso. Coloquialmente, quer dizer  comportar-se como pavão, exibir-se, ser fanfarrão, gostar de aparecer.


----------



## Cineclubista

jldrechsler said:


> Flaberson, "pavulagem" origina-se em pavão (peacock, in english), e significa pomposo, bonito, gracioso, formoso. Coloquialmente, quer dizer comportar-se como pavão, exibir-se, ser fanfarrão, gostar de aparecer.


 
Salve!

Por favor, pode indicar a fonte da etimologia que você apresenta?
Houaiss indica que "pavulagem" ou "pabulagem" — "confiança excessiva em si mesmo; fatuidade, presunção", "atitude de quem conta bravatas; fanfarrice" ou "mentira ardilosa; embuste" — provém de "pábulo", ou seja, "pasto, forragem, alimento" ou, em sentido figurado, "presa", "caça que serve de alimento".
Aurélio, no _Dicionário Aurélio Eletrônico_, versão 2.0, nada diz quanto à origem do vocábulo, do qual dá acepções similares.

Um abraço!


----------



## jldrechsler

Cineclubista said:


> Salve!
> 
> Por favor, pode indicar a fonte da etimologia que você apresenta?
> Houaiss indica que "pavulagem" ou "pabulagem" — "confiança excessiva em si mesmo; fatuidade, presunção", "atitude de quem conta bravatas; fanfarrice" ou "mentira ardilosa; embuste" — provém de "pábulo", ou seja, "pasto, forragem, alimento" ou, em sentido figurado, "presa", "caça que serve de alimento".
> Aurélio, no _Dicionário Aurélio Eletrônico_, versão 2.0, nada diz quanto à origem do vocábulo, do qual dá acepções similares.
> 
> Um abraço!
> Frank Ferreira


 
Olá Cineclubista.
As referências que encontrei na internet não citam a fonte etimológica e a palavra sempre aparece em um contexto de carnaval. A definição que postei é a explicação dada pelo grupo folclórico paraense "Arraial do Pavulagem" para adotar esse nome peculiar. Quem sabe seja regionalismo do norte, já que aqui no sul as pessoas exprimem essa idéias usando a palavra "pavulice". Minha contribuição não é nada acadêmica, eu sei, mas que a palavra existe, existe.


----------



## Vanda

"Titio" Aurélio confirma Houaiss: pavulagem = pabulagem de uso na Amazônia.
Originado de pábulo, do latim pabulu = (no contexto) *Indivíduo presumido; gabarola, gabola, fátuo. V. fanfarrão   / Adj.   Presumido, gabarola, gabola, fátuo. *


----------



## Cineclubista

jldrechsler said:


> Olá Cineclubista.
> As referências que encontrei na internet não citam a fonte etimológica e a palavra sempre aparece em um contexto de carnaval. A definição que postei é a explicação dada pelo grupo folclórico paraense "Arraial do Pavulagem" para adotar esse nome peculiar. Quem sabe seja regionalismo do norte, já que aqui no sul as pessoas exprimem essa idéias usando a palavra "pavulice". Minha contribuição não é nada acadêmica, eu sei, mas que a palavra existe, existe.


 
Amigas & amigos,
é evidente que o vocábulo existe, nas duas formas ("pavulagem" e "pabulagem"), tanto que está registrado em Aurélio e em Houaiss, o que não acontece com "pavulice".
Quanto à explicação sobre a etimologia dada pelo grupo folclórico paraense (se bem entendi), trata-se de equívoco ou de concepção restrita ao próprio grupo. De qulquer forma, ainda não está consagrada e não coincide com o étimo "lat. _pabùlum,i_" apresentado por Houaiss.

Um abraço!


----------



## Cineclubista

Vanda said:


> "Titio" Aurélio confirma Houaiss: pavulagem = pabulagem de uso na Amazônia.
> Originado de pábulo, do latim pabulu = (no contexto) *Indivíduo presumido; gabarola, gabola, fátuo. V. fanfarrão / Adj. Presumido, gabarola, gabola, fátuo. *


 
Obrigado pela contribuição, cara Vanda!
O "Aurélio eletrônico" (na versão que utilizo, pelo menos) é mais avaro de informações que o "de papel"...

Um abraço!


----------



## flaberson

Só para constar, vou citar dois exemplos usados em frase e o sentido da mesma.

A comida está na mesa, mas ele é cheio de pavulagem para comer. (cheio de frescura).

O cara ta com roupa de marca, nova. Ta na maior pavulagem. (ta na maior pose) cheio de moral, gabola.

É assim que a palavra é usada em belém.

_"é um jeito caboclo de falar, significa empafia, uma certa frescura. Também um neologismo originário de pavão, ave bonita e pomposa e que gosta de aparecer."_


----------



## Cineclubista

flaberson said:


> Só para constar, vou citar dois exemplos usados em frase e o sentido da mesma.
> A comida está na mesa, mas ele é cheio de pavulagem para comer. (cheio de frescura).
> O cara ta com roupa de marca, nova. Ta na maior pavulagem. (ta na maior pose) cheio de moral, gabola.
> É assim que a palavra é usada em belém.
> _"é um jeito caboclo de falar, significa empafia, uma certa frescura. Também um neologismo originário de pavão, ave bonita e pomposa e que gosta de aparecer."_


 

Os dois exemplos e sua interpretação confirmam as indicações dos dicionaristas. Obrigado ao flaberson, que proporciona um testemunho de certo modo "local". Se não me engano, Jorge Amado coloca o termo na boca de alguma de suas personagens, o que mostraria sua ocorrência também em terras baianas.

A frase entre aspas, que abona a informação de jldrechsler, foi retirada de onde?

Um abraço!


----------



## flaberson

Cineclubista said:


> A frase entre aspas, que abona a informação de jldrechsler, foi retirada de onde?
> 
> Um abraço!



Desculpe nao colocar a fonte, mas era de um blog de uma garota, e que lá também não tem a fonte.

Se quiseres o link posso passar.


----------



## Vanda

Sendo nossa Fafá belenense da gema, quando ela se refere a pavulagem deve ter em conta este grupo folclórico da terra dela e, conforme o pessoal já disse acima, neste caso a origem do nome do bloco está explicada no _site_. Conforme já explicado por nosso colega Cinéfalo , o fato do grupo mencionar ser um neologismo mostra mesmo um desconhecimento da parte deles sobre a origem da palavra. Não podemos dizer ser um neologismo uma palavra de origem latina, datada de 1687 (pábulo) que deu origem a pabulagem (1899).


----------



## flaberson

Resumindo o tópico, a palavra seria de origem do latim, indígena? Conclui-se também que a palavra não existe em portugal?


----------



## Vanda

Como latim, índigena?! Você quer dizer latim ou indígena? Latim, regionalizada no norte do país com os sentidos já explicados.
Em Portugal, digite pábulo e depois pabulagem neste dicionário português.


----------



## Cineclubista

Vanda said:


> ... Conforme já explicado por nosso colega Cinéfalo ,...


 
Epa! 



flaberson said:


> Desculpe nao colocar a fonte, mas era de um blog de uma garota, e que lá também não tem a fonte.
> 
> Se quiseres o link posso passar.


 
Obrigado, flaberson!
Creio que a Vanda resumiu muito bem a questão.

Um abraço!


----------



## Outsider

flaberson said:


> Conclui-se também que a palavra não existe em portugal?


Eu nunca a tinha ouvido antes, mas claro que pode ser uma palavra antiga ou regional.


----------

